# Found a nice Bourbon!



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Bought it to try my buddy Jimmy says two thumbs up! So i say WTF costs about as much as Makers mark!
103 proof lots of rye and caramel flavors!








I like it better than Makers!


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

you know what would go great with that?










but seriously, thanks for sharing!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

android said:


> you know what would go great with that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ROTFLMAO!
Thanks!
I would hit your R/G but i need to reload!
Get ya later!


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

Make sure to let us know what you think, Tony. I can always use more alcohol. :al


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> ROTFLMAO!
> Thanks!
> I would hit your R/G but i need to reload!
> Get ya later!


:lol: Got it covered! :tu


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

DSturg369 said:


> :lol: Got it covered! :tu


Thank you my Bro!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

36Bones said:


> Make sure to let us know what you think, Tony. I can always use more alcohol. :al


{I am loving it right now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Bought it to try my buddy Jimmy says two thumbs up! So i say WTF costs about as much as Makers mark!
> 103 proof lots of rye and caramel flavors!
> 
> 
> ...


Dam Tony, Makers Mark is my long, long, long time go to bourbon!

You say it's about the same price? Now I have to give this one a try!


----------



## wacbzz (Aug 19, 2007)

You guys really need to get off of the bottom two shelves at the ABC store. :new_all_coholic: :mrgreen:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

JohnnyFlake said:


> Dam Tony, Makers Mark is my long, long, long time go to bourbon!
> 
> You say it's about the same price? Now I have to give this one a try!


I enjoyed it a lot John but that 103 is an ass kicker got one hell of a hangover lol!


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I enjoyed it a lot John but that 103 is an ass kicker got one hell of a hangover lol!


Orange juice, B complex vitamin, and a couple advil should set you right. 
A least you enjoyed it while imbiding.....lol


----------



## wahoofever (Jul 5, 2011)

wacbzz said:


> You guys really need to get off of the bottom two shelves at the ABC store. :new_all_coholic: :mrgreen:


What he said.

Treat yourself to some Four Roses.


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks Tony, I love a good bourbon. I will give it a try.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

wahoofever said:


> What he said.
> 
> Treat yourself to some Four Roses.


Four Roses Yellow is not bad at all but it is not as smooth as I like and it does lack complexity. We use it often for those who want high-balls, 7-7s and such.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I enjoyed it a lot John but that 103 is an ass kicker got one hell of a hangover lol!


A couple of pale ales and some cheese grits with home made biscuits will set you right


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

JohnnyFlake said:


> Four Roses Yellow is not bad at all but it is not as smooth as I like and it does lack complexity. We use it often for those who want high-balls, 7-7s and such.


Agreed not a stand alone bourbon.


----------



## wacbzz (Aug 19, 2007)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Agreed not a stand alone bourbon.


Are you guys looking for "stand alone" bourbon suggestions?

Fighting Cock - of any strength, design, or age - definitly isn't one...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

wacbzz said:


> Are you guys looking for "stand alone" bourbon suggestions?
> 
> Fighting Cock - of any strength, design, or age - definitly isn't one...


We are old time Bourbon drinkers.
Brands like Makers Mark, Knob Creek, Basil Haydens, Blanton's, Pappy Van Winkle to name a few.
Maybe you misunderstood the thread.
The thread was about a cheap new bourbon i tried and liked for the money!


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

wahoofever said:


> What he said.
> 
> Treat yourself to some Four Roses.


Four Roses single barrel is about as smooth as rubbing alcohol... I'll pass!

Now a real treat is Rock Hill Farms Single Barrel!

Actually for a cheap everyday drinker Jesse James American Outlaw Bourbon is really good!


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

OWA is always a great low priced option, thanks for the Fighting Cock rec, will give it a try.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

aea6574 said:


> OWA is always a great low priced option, thanks for the Fighting Cock rec, will give it a try.


Yes indeed, OWA is a very smooth, very powerful, yet very underrated bourbon. It can easily sneak up on you and ring your BELL in a heartbeat! I must say that I have had to suffer through a few recoveries, from over indulgence, of that smooth and complex bourbon!


----------



## wacbzz (Aug 19, 2007)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> We are old time Bourbon drinkers.
> Brands like Makers Mark, Knob Creek, Basil Haydens, Blanton's, Pappy Van Winkle to name a few.
> Maybe you misunderstood the thread.
> The thread was about a cheap new bourbon i tried and liked for the money!


Oh, my bad. I guess I was somewhat tricked by you guys ripping up on Four Roses and all about how it wasn't a stand alone bourbon - while praising the details of Fighting cock.

Anyway, good luck with the good/cheap bourbon search. Open up a bit outside of the Jim Beam stable and you'll find some really great, stand alone bourbons. :thumb:


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

KcJason1 said:


> Now a real treat is Rock Hill Farms Single Barrel!


I had a sample of this and fell in love. It is $90 CDN up here so I'll pass - reluctantly...


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

It had been awhile since I got together with Makers Mark, so last night we spent sometime together. Dam, I'd forgotten how very much I love that stuff. I may just get around to picking up a bottle of that Fighting Cock, that Tony came up with, this coming weekend.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

wacbzz said:


> Oh, my bad. I guess I was somewhat tricked by you guys ripping up on Four Roses and all about how it wasn't a stand alone bourbon - while praising the details of Fighting cock.
> 
> Anyway, good luck with the good/cheap bourbon search. Open up a bit outside of the Jim Beam stable and you'll find some really great, stand alone bourbons. :thumb:


Not searching for any cheap bourbons! Just happened upon it by accident i'll speak s---l----o=====w----l====y so you understand me this time.:dizzy:
As far as Four roses I'll pick up a bottle next time i need something to kill the weeds in the backyard LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Bought it to try my buddy Jimmy says two thumbs up! So i say WTF costs about as much as Makers mark!
> 103 proof lots of rye and caramel flavors!
> 
> 
> ...


I like Rye...now gonna try this one. Back off the wagon! hahaha


----------



## Milhouse (Oct 22, 2011)

i will check out that bourbon. sounds like a good value. If it has a high rye content, it prob would make a killer manhattan.

I love the good stuff to sip, but I can't bring myself to put my pappy or even old rip van winkle in a manhattan or an old fashioned. My go to is Makers, I really like my bourbons without any rye, but sometimes I look for that crisp bite. 

if you guys want to try a good bourbon in the $30 range, I would suggest "Breaking & Entering".


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Milhouse said:


> i will check out that bourbon. sounds like a good value. If it has a high rye content, it prob would make a killer manhattan.
> 
> I love the good stuff to sip, but I can't bring myself to put my pappy or even old rip van winkle in a manhattan or an old fashioned. My go to is Makers, I really like my bourbons without any rye, but sometimes I look for that crisp bite.
> 
> if you guys want to try a good bourbon in the $30 range, I would suggest "Breaking & Entering".


Great in a Manhattan or any other mixed drink IMHO!


----------



## wahoofever (Jul 5, 2011)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Agreed not a stand alone bourbon.


Ok I got it, it's the good cheap bourbon thread.

I drink 4R Yellow as stand alone bourbon all the time. Funny thing is that the Master Distiller Jim Rutledge always calls it his favorite thing they produce. There are nuances there to find, try drinking it without a cigar.

Since OWA has already been mentioned I throw out Rittenhouse BIB. IT's a RYE but at $20/750 its a great drink.

And you Makers guys should do yourself a favor and buy Old Weller 90 and pocket the extra 15 - 18 bucks.


----------



## TNTitan (Nov 7, 2011)

KcJason1 said:


> Four Roses single barrel is about as smooth as rubbing alcohol... I'll pass!
> 
> Now a real treat is Rock Hill Farms Single Barrel!
> 
> Actually for a cheap everyday drinker Jesse James American Outlaw Bourbon is really good!


Now Four Roses SMALL BATCH is a different animal all together and a supremely tasty bourbon for the price. I highly recommend it.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

wahoofever said:


> Ok I got it, it's the good cheap bourbon thread.
> 
> I drink 4R Yellow as stand alone bourbon all the time. Funny thing is that the Master Distiller Jim Rutledge always calls it his favorite thing they produce. There are nuances there to find, try drinking it without a cigar.
> 
> ...


Not sure where you get your booze. But Makers is only like $3 more a bottle than OW.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Kevin Keith said:


> I like Rye...now gonna try this one. Back off the wagon! hahaha


Man cannot live by food and cigar alone!
Enjoy!


----------



## wahoofever (Jul 5, 2011)

KcJason1 said:


> Not sure where you get your booze. But Makers is only like $3 more a bottle than OW.


Right, $6 bucks. (Binnys)


----------

